# [No title]



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

If you're considering de at overseas clinics, you would find lots of reviews on http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=261.0. Czech, Span and Cyprus are the most popular de destinations. You might also read positive reviews on clinics in Poland and in other so-called "low-cost countries". You would also find useful info on de at overseas clinics within egg donation friends site. Good luck with yr search


----------

